

Show HN: Magic / Stanford Nerd for Biz - atomicmat

Just launched le Geek, a Magic-like service for business knowledge. In a sentence: 
Text a high quality MBA student, and get help for all things business related (e.g. expert calls, career&#x2F;interview advice, advertisement).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.textlegeek.com&#x2F;<p>Feedback from the HN community would be much appreciated!
======
anacleto
Do you know StudyPool? You should check it out.
[https://www.studypool.com/](https://www.studypool.com/)

~~~
atomicmat
Hi! Thanks for the note, I hadn't seen this website before. Having said this,
it's really not the same for a couple of reasons: \- The interface is
different. Le Geek is SMS-based. The UX is therefore much simpler. \- The
product is different. Studypool is focused on academics (ie. you're paying
tutors to help out on an assignment). Le Geek offers many more services than
just academic help. Services such as expert interviews (think GLG at a
fraction of the cost), career advice (many users in Beta were asking for mock
interviews), advertisement..etc. \- Geeks are grads from the top 3 MBA schools
in Europe

